# Bellafire DC Angel Face x Camman LI Odins Eclipse



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, either only 4 days until 125, OR the 1st of July. She seemed to have a split estrus. She stood for the buck six days after she first allowed him to cover her. This is a horrible photo without a shave, she is really just stunning. Long, level, dairy. One of my favorite does and a yearling, this will be her FF.










Younger photo:


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

She is beautiful! :drool:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

that she is! thinking pink for you!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Pinkpinkpink!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Ligaments gone this morning and udder super tight. Wowza is all I have to say about that! Teats are nice and plump for a FF, perfect shape, exceptional fore-udder attachment, pretty medial division and I think the capacity is great at her age. Thinking kids mid-afternoon to evening.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:leap: :clap: :hi5: Hope all goes well! And she has :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:stars: Hope you have some babies soon!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

:kidblue: Single buck kid.  But he is large and vigorous, little buckskin with fancy white lacing on his bum. Of course I forgot to bring my camera to the barn and I start a new job tomorrow so photos will have to wait until the 4th when I have the day off.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

La la la, finally some photos. He is only three days old in this one:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

He is sooo cute! Sorry it was only a buck though...  are you going to keep him a buck?


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Nope, he will be a whether. Momma was a FF and I don't keep boys from them intact unless specifically requested and I think they will make good sires. His dam's udder is really nice for a first timer, and he has a ton of potential there genetic-wise but I don't see a need for a thousand bucks running amok.


----------

